# 3D Program



## KuRensan (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a program to make 3D Object and stuff (MAC)
I already have some experience with google sketchup but now I want
to make other things then houses ect.

I heard something about Cinema 4D but I think that is to hard for me 

Already thanks 

SOS-Rens


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 13, 2010)

Never really go the hang of it (mainly because of the weird interface usage - keyboard and Mouse orientated) but 'Blender' is avaliable for MAC, it's free and I've heard it is pretty good & has plenty of support as well


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 10, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Never really go the hang of it (mainly because of the weird *Terrible* interface usage - keyboard and Mouse orientated) but 'Blender' is avaliable for MAC, it's free and I've heard it is pretty good & has plenty of support as well



Blender is free but if your a pirate, so is Maya. Or if you have a university email. you can get if from the Autodesk website.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2010)

Blender is great. 'nuff said. I use it all the time. That and some Movie program thingy studio that I forget the name of.


----------



## 0ddity (Aug 10, 2010)

Check out Wings 3D

http://www.wings3d.com/


----------

